# AMD Sponsors Dirt Showdown Sweepstakes



## qatibgeek (Apr 7, 2012)

I Don't know if its the right place to post about this but I just wanted to inform you all about this upcoming news from AMD.
JH World has confirmed this news that AMD (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) is going to arrive with BIG Promotion of their latest AMD Gaming products by sponsoring The Dirt Showdown Sweepstakes (the Promotion). The AMD Dirt Showdown Promotion would be live on *April 9th *and would end on June 30th.
The AMD Dirt Showdown Promotion will be only open to legal residents of Canada (excluding the province of Quebec), France, Germany, India, Mexico, the 50 United States (including the District of Columbia), and the United Kingdom, who are at least 18 years of age

http://itsjhworld.com/technology/company/amd/amd-dirt-showdown-challenge


----------

